# Is Seachem Purigen compatible with PimaFix & MelaFix?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

I was reading Seachem Purigen is toxic when use of products that are amine based is PimaFix & MelaFix a amine based product?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Could you link to your source? Never heard that before.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Anime-based products are *Only* a *problem while regenerating purigen*.

Purigen--Post #2
and
http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=196


You are already asking the source:

http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=1822&highlight=amine


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> Could you link to your source? Never heard that before.


http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Purigen_faq.html


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Naja002 said:


> Anime-based products are *Only* a *problem while regenerating purigen*.
> 
> Purigen--Post #2
> and
> ...


So i should be ok then using those products with purigen


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Naja002 said:


> Anime-based products are *Only* a *problem while regenerating purigen*.


Well there you have it


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> You are already asking the source:
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=1822&highlight=amine



Actually I miss read your question, so you are not asking the source. The source would be the maker of the products= Aquarium Pharm.

Don't be surprised if Seachem doesn't give You a straight answer on Melafix and Pimafix--neither one is their product and they don't like to comment on other manufacturers products for many reasons.

To answer Your question: Yes, You can use Melfix and Pimafix *in the tank*. Not sure why You would use it during the regeneration process--but don't.

Are they Anime-based?--I have no idea.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

lilflippy said:


> I was reading Seachem Purigen is toxic when use of products that are amine based is PimaFix & MelaFix a amine based product?


I can't guarantee that pimafix and melafix are free of amines, but I don't believe that the principle components of either are amine chemicals. Purigen doesn't become toxic when used with amines though, that's a misreading of the directions from what I can tell. Purigen becomes toxic when you use water conditioners to regenerate it that contain amine-based stress coat products. Purigen does bind amines - that's how it purifies your water. Therefore, if a medication were an amine, purigen would remove it from your tank.

Pimafix and Melafix are made from the essential oils of the bay rum tree and the tea tree respectively, so both are complex blends and probably contain dozens of different chemicals. Seachem won't tell you anything definitive about pimafix and melafix because there's nothing definitive to be said. The contents of pimafix and melafix would vary with the season of harvest, location in which the plants are grown, amount of water the trees get, processing method, etc.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Read the threads linked above.

Also, it doesn't matter whether melafix, pimafix or any other product is anime-based or not--*when used in the tank*.

It only matters *during regeneration*.

I've already had this debate over at Simply Discus against the "Wolfpack". They lost.


----------

